# Bigorange XVIII



## Bob S

Wilh Wilhelmsen's *BIGORANGE XVIII * alongside *HMS BELFAST * in the Pool of London during May 1990


----------



## thunderd

*Bigorange*

Hi Bob she does look unusual, what was her special purpose and what is the big canvas covered thing on the stern?


----------



## Bob S

Hi Thunderd, she's a well simulation vessel built in 1984 and 3719 tons gross.


----------



## julian anstis

What's a well simulation vessel...for us un-educated mortals Bob....??


----------



## Bob S

Don't ask me Julian, I got it out of a book!


----------



## Bob S

To see what this vessel does:

http://www.oilfield.slb.com/content/services/stimulation/vessels/bigorangevxiii.asp


----------



## Guest

Bob S said:


> Hi Thunderd, she's a well simulation vessel built in 1984 and 3719 tons gross.


The link says *stimulation* not simulation. So now that's cleared up, it must be blindingly obvious what it does.


----------



## julian anstis

They must be queueing ten deep to sign on there.........


----------



## Bob S

Sorry, slip of a key....


----------



## Guest

Bob S said:


> Sorry, slip of a key....


Fair enough Bob, but if you'd got it right, we could have started with the smutty jokes six posts ago.
(*))


----------



## wowbagger

Hi all, I used to work on the Bigorange XVIII and was on board at the time this photo was taken. I thought you might be interested in knowing a little more about her, We were on a PR trip to allow our customers to see the vessel and we had previously visited Stavanger and Copenhagen. We had a tent up on the back to give some shelter. The purpose of the vessel is to stimulate oil and gas wells to produce more oil and/or gas, she is based in Montrose in Eastern Scotland.
If you want to know more, please feel free to ask.
Robert.


----------



## John Rogers

What do you do? tickle the Bottom of the wells to produce.
John


----------



## jim barnes

John Rogers said:


> What do you do? tickle the Bottom of the wells to produce.
> John


 NO but after tickling the bottom possibly give a good blow job??? (Night)


----------



## John Rogers

Well you cant beat that for sure.
John


----------



## wowbagger

There are two ways to do it depending on the type of rock containing the oil/gas. If the rock is acid soluble, pump gelled sea water down the well at high rates(2500 gals/min) to hydraulically fracture the rocks, then pump hydrochloric acid into the fracture to open up the natural pores and fractures in the rock. This results in a highly permeable "pathway" for the oil/gas to flow through and higher production. If the rock is not acid soluble, a fracture is created in the same way and then sand is added to the gel, it is transported into the fracture and when you stop pumping the sand props the fracture open, resulting in a highly permeable pathway. All these fluids are pumped via two flexible high pressure hoses, stored on reels on the stern of the boat. Inside the boat are(IIRC) :- 9 high pressure pumps, a large (2000gal) blender, 4 large sand bins( total about 1.2 million lbs), numerous small tanks and pumps, 4 acid tanks for 36% hydrochloric acid(total 120000gals), 4 liquid nitrogen tanks and pumps and a control room to run it all from.


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Robert to the site enjoy it and all it has to offer, and thanks for the explanation.


----------



## igater

I sailed here as DP mate for a short job about ten years ago. This was out of Montrose to Ekofisk for a single well. Good ship and good money.


----------



## scottyb

The Bigorange is now painted blue just to confuse everyone


----------



## csl

Can you tell me more detail about BIGORANGE XVIII?
I hope see some draws of the vessel?


----------

